# New Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

*NEW STOCK HAS BEEN LOADED:
*
Derringer 5 Top Cap Edition
IPV 2 70W Mini
HB DNA 40W (EVOLV CHIP)
Muji Japanese Cotton
Sigelei 150w
Smurf 18650's
iStick 50w
Coil Masters
Airek RDA
Delta II and RDA Head Combo
Vapor Tech Tool Kits
Ceramic Tweezers
A1 Kanthal 20,22,24,26,28ga
Ni200 Nickel Wire 26 & 28ga
Ripe Vapes Private Reserve back in stock
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai and VCT re-stocked and 0mg added across the range.

There are also a number of specials still running. Check the March Madness tab and take advantage of some killer deals.

*Guys we are offering a free complimentary pack of MUJI Cotton with all orders. Please add this to your cart free of charge.*

http://www.sirvape.co.za/

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape

New stock has arrived .....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

My fingers are itching for my Sigelei    

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Sorting them all out this eve and will be sent out first thing in the morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

So happy to have these back in stock 




Includes: 
• Black delrin top cap
• White delrin top cap
• Brass top cap
• Copper top cap
• SS top cap

This is currently the smallest RDA available on the market! Standing at only 17mm tall (excluding 510) this tiny little RDA is a must have for those who like their devices small.

Don't let its small size fool you though, it still manages to fit 3 post holes in there, along with 3 sets of air holes for you to use it in either dual or single coil configurations. We're not sure how they did it, but they managed to make the juice well 4mm deep too!

The Derringer RDA comes included with a short wide bore delrin drip tip, it features 3 sets of fully adjustable air flow holes which can be used in dual or single coil modes, it also has a fully adjustable 510 contact pin.

- Stainless Steel
- Brass Center Post
- Vortex Airflow(Single or Dual Configuration)
- Deep Juice Well

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/derringer-clone-rda-5-top-cap-edition


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> New stock has arrived .....



New order placed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> New order placed.


Let me guess - a Derringer for those copper and brass top caps for your Sheamus?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Let me guess - a Derringer for those copper and brass top caps for your Sheamus?



You are on the money @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Vapor Tech has done it again with the new Coil Winder. This is a must-have for any coil builder. With the new Coil Winder, you can wrap the perfect coil every time. It is compatible with almost any gauge wire and comes with 4 different wrapping rods with different diameters. The Coil Winder saves effort and time in wrapping coils for your RDA. What more could you want?

Coil Size Rods: 2.0mm, 2.5mm, 3.0mm, 3.5mm - Rods are stored in the device and are accessible by unscrewing bottom cap. 

Innovations of Vapor Tech Coil Winder:
1, It is made from Aluminium which reduces the weight of the device for easy handling;
2, Tough stainless steel rods are in very good quality.
3, Antiskid top cap makes rebuild very easy.
4, SS rods with different sizes for different coils. 

*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/coil-winder*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

This rebuild kit by Vapor Tech has got all the necessary things that are required to rebuild atomizer packed in a compact quality bag.

• 2 x Wire cutters
• 1 x Nose Pliers
• 1 x Coil Winder (Coil Master)
• 2 x Tweezers
• 1 x Screw Driver
• 1 x Bamboo Work Mat
• Compartments for kanthal, batteries, ohm tester etc etc

Get it here: 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/vaper-tech-tool-kit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

IPV Mini 2 70W Box Mod by Pioneer4you is the upgraded version of the very popular IPV Mini 30W. While maintaining the same size and shape as it's predecessor, the IPV Mini 2 features a Yihi SX330V2C chip that allows the regulated, miniature mod to go all the way up to 70 watts. With the new chip, you may also fire an atomizer with a resistance as low as 0.2 ohms.


The voltage output from this mod ranges anywhere from 3.6 volts to 8.5 volts and the wattage output ranges anywhere from 0.5 watts to 70 watts. The IPV Mini 2 70W Box Mod features a USB port which makes for easy charging, but the battery can easily be replaced by removing the threaded tailcap. This mod has many safety features including output short circuit protection, reverse battery protection, low resistance warning, low voltage warning, and high input voltage warning. The IPV Mini 2 70W Box Mod has a 510 connection with a floating top pin that ensures all RDA and RBA will sit flush on this small mod. This is a nice mod for those that don’t want to be bothered with the larger, bulkier mods, but still want the ability to use a dripper or a tank.

Features and Specs:

510 Threaded
Loading resistance: 0.2 ohm - 3.0 ohm
Output Voltage range: 3.6 V – 8.5 V
Output Wattage range: 5.0 w – 70 w
YiHi SX330V2C chip
Floating top pin
Visual operating system
Low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
High input voltage warning
Output short circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Utilizes one 18650 battery (removable and sold separately)







*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv-mini-2-70w*


----------



## Sir Vape

10 meters of high quality Pure Nickel Ni200 Non-Resistance Wires to use with your DNA40 devices to fully utilize the temperature control function.






http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/ni200-pure-nickel-wire


----------



## Sir Vape

VCT Private Reserve in 3mg is now available.

One part vanilla. One part custard. One part tobacco. Two parts deliciousness. And a hint of toasted almond. This batch of VCT has been steeped for over 90 days in an oak barrel and is just out of this world. 

Each bottle is individually serialized and limited to a run of 500 bottles worldwide. Sir Vape was lucky enough to secure a small shipment. Go on and spoil yourself while stocks last.




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct-private-reserve

Reactions: Like 2


----------

